# 2017 HB - Service Battery Charging System - Same as Gen 1 issue?



## Johnnyko (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi. Newbie here....

Have a HB with about 22,000 miles on it, warranty expired March 31, 2020. The service battery system and battery light have been intermittently coming on over the past couple weeks. I read a prior thread about issues with the negative battery cable on the Gen 1's, is there anything similar for the Gen 2's?

I ask because to the dealer, the service tech on the phone said that 'anything under the hood would be covered by the Powertrain warranty' (valid until 2021). When I arrive the tech says that this isn't covered by warranty, *charged me $130 to come back and find nothing wrong with the system* (battery good, etc). 

To me this sounds exactly like the same problem that the older models had, and that either cleaning the negative battery terminal and/or replacing the cable resolves the problem. Has there been a service bulletin and/or campaign for the same issue on the new model? I noticed a couple posts from 'Chevrolet' that offered assistance with details and a VIN, does anyone know what user name that is?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

No, it's not the same. Negative battery cable issues aren't an issue largely with gen2. If you had warning messages there should have been DTCs. Battery current sensors fail, so do alternators. I don't see much else related to charging systems on gen2. You need proper diagnosis.


----------



## Johnnyko (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi Ma v e n, 
Thanks for the reply. Where does one go when the only Chevy dealer in town does a two hour diagnostic for $130 and finds no issue, but yet the battery light comes on intermittently and the message appears in the DIC? 

One item I thought to try was to pull the cables off the battery, get it tested, and then wire brush the posts, apply a little dielectric gel and put it back together. At least this would eliminate any contact issues between battery and cables. After that check the battery current sensor as you suggest, work my way up the system.

hoping the ”Chevy” member that I’ve seen on this site sees this post and can offer additional guidance. would you happen to know their user ID?

Thanks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Johnnyko said:


> Hi Ma v e n,
> Thanks for the reply. Where does one go when the only Chevy dealer in town does a two hour diagnostic for $130 and finds no issue, but yet the battery light comes on intermittently and the message appears in the DIC?
> 
> One item I thought to try was to pull the cables off the battery, get it tested, and then wire brush the posts, apply a little dielectric gel and put it back together. At least this would eliminate any contact issues between battery and cables. After that check the battery current sensor as you suggest, work my way up the system.
> ...



Welcome Aboard!

Did you take pictures of the CEL/DIC? Maybe go to Autozone and have the codes read?
If you are referring to ChevyCutomerCare, they abandoned us long ago.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruz here.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Just curious how is that not covered under warranty? Your car has 22,000 miles. Powertrain is good for 3 times that amount in every single state. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Just curious how is that not covered under warranty? Your car has 22,000 miles. Powertrain is good for 3 times that amount in every single state. Is there something I'm missing?


He said the warranty expired on 3/21/20 so the car must be a 17 and the 3yr/36k B2B has expired. Is the battery covered under the powertrain warranty? I thought that was just engine and transmission stuff.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Ah yeah I missed he said the expiration date. Youre right, definitely bumper to bumper there.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Gen2 don't have the same battery cables as the gen1.

Battery is in the trunk now. That's 10 miles of cable now. Give or take a few miles.

Vs. 

Gen1 battery under hood and only 2 feet of cable. Give or take a few inches.


----------

